

ASK HN: Feedback on my weekend project http://lb.anishoo.com - NeoMtx

Hi,
Long time reader and first time poster. I recently changed jobs and moved to web development engineer role working on the LAMP stack. As part of ramping up I had started a hobby application in LAMP that I thought had use at that time. Its been 6 months since then and have finally managed to get it working enough to open for feedback. My intent is to provide services for mobile/dektop platforms and started off with a Leaderboard service that I needed for my WP7 games at that point. I know there is enough similar services out there but I do have some ideas on other services to add to this eventual portfolio that will be different. Let me know what you guys think about this. Url is http://lb.anishoo.com.
======
AlexMuir
Sort your homepage out.

 _Welcome to Anishoo Services - A portal for application developers.

Anishoo's mission is to provide value add services to mobile/online
application developers. Please refer to the section below to see the list of
services being provided._

Absolute drivel. 'List of services'? - all I can see is one service - A
Leaderboard API. So just write:

'Anishoo provides a Leaderboard API for mobile developers.'

~~~
NeoMtx
Valid feedback. I have made that change..there are other services that I am
working on that will be part of this. Having said that I accept that till its
not ready to make it explicit.

------
NeoMtx
Clickable.. <http://lb.anishoo.com>

